# Gang Fishing at Mosquito



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

At least 20 boats fishing close to, around, and under the causeway bridge, Had to slowly pick your way thru to pass. this is approaching from the North.









After going thru to the South looking back, Never seen anything like this before.









Social media fishing catching dinks.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for the pics ,I,ve never seen that much going on that close to the bridge.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

One guy caught a 10 inch crappie and they seen him, then swarmed him! LOL


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Is their less of a crowd on a weekday.


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

There’s usually quite a few boats fishing’s around there whenever I’m out. Don’t tie to the bridge - they will patrol and stop you for doing that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

austjj said:


> Is their less of a crowd on a weekday.


That use to be the case , but with a lot of people home ,fishing areas are filling up by shore and boat now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Plus a lot of people are making more now than full time work, so lots of people are buying boats now too. It’s ludicrous.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

This is why I quit going to mosquito it seems overly crowded this year every time I went


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

has been busy for years I used to only fish week days ,now I hardly go there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Andrew24 said:


> This is why I quit going to mosquito it seems overly crowded this year every time I went


Every lake, big or small, is experiencing this right now, any decent weather day. If you want to go "alone", go when raining or nighttime! I saw a "small" boat at Mogadore recently with SIX people in it(not one life jacket in sight, free-board abt 2-3" and headed out onto a fairly choppy lake)! Good thing the gov didn't see that one.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

My grandkids in town can't wait to fish. I told them we will go but not until it's safe. My wife and I are 77 and can't risk getting the virus. We will have plenty of days to fish. Now is the time to be safe.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> thanks for the pics ,*I,ve never seen that much going on that close to the bridge*.



lol,,,, Facebook;

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218843617734588&set=a.2490281409473&type=3&theater


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Doboy said:


> lol,,,, Facebook;
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218843617734588&set=a.2490281409473&type=3&theater


dont put too much stock in capt marcus, hes been busted more than once on FB posting the same photos and saying he "just" caught them. not saying he doesnt catch fish, just likes to post repeat photos


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fishinaddict said:


> One guy caught a 10 inch crappie and they seen him, then swarmed him! LOL


My BIL likes to fish Pymy, especially on Sunday. You can guess why. We actually saw one guy using binoculars to watch other people catch fish so he could go "leech" off of them!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

ezbite said:


> dont put too much stock in capt marcus, hes been busted more than once on FB posting the same photos and saying he "just" caught them. not saying he doesnt catch fish, just likes to post repeat photos


Also enjoys fishing illegally in the mentor lagoons. I’ve busted him in there before. He proceeded to post my picture on his Facebook for all his Facebook friends to see. They were all talking about jumping me, threatening me, and what not. Not a good dude. Steer clear folks. I’m not just saying that as a joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

pymy was even worse than that sat it had to be 4 or 5 times that many boats anchored in and infront of the underpass, just crazy, its been like that for weeks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think there's another factor at work here as well. If you don't have electronics on your boat, the underpasses tell you exactly where the old creek or river channel is.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Also enjoys fishing illegally in the mentor lagoons. I’ve busted him in there before. He proceeded to post my picture on his Facebook for all his Facebook friends to see. They were all talking about jumping me, threatening me, and what not. Not a good dude. Steer clear folks. I’m not just saying that as a joke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are laws to put a stop to that.
I have a hunting buddy who was stalked on FB. The penalties are heavy.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

JamesF said:


> There are laws to put a stop to that.
> I have a hunting buddy who was stalked on FB. The penalties are heavy.


Been discussed by many how we get captain put behind some bars. From threatening to jump me to illegally selling fish, to who knows what else. Just tryin to explain to y’all the dude knows nothing but hood life and feels entitled to everything. The things he does are not good things. He just a bad human being and that can be backed up by many


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Also enjoys fishing illegally in the mentor lagoons. I’ve busted him in there before. He proceeded to post my picture on his Facebook for all his Facebook friends to see. They were all talking about jumping me, threatening me, and what not. Not a good dude. Steer clear folks. I’m not just saying that as a joke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are laws against such actions. Had a hunting buddy put in a similar situation. The Fed's take it seriously. I was quite surprised at the number of criminal charges that were brought against him. Also had a guy at work that wasn't allowed to have a smartphone or the use of computers connected to the internet.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ezbite said:


> dont put too much stock in capt marcus, hes been busted more than once on FB posting the same photos and saying he "just" caught them. not saying he doesnt catch fish, just likes to post repeat photos


This happens alot. Just last fall I noticed a member on here taking a photo with the same fish,two poses. Even went as far as taking there hat off for one. It was quite obvious due to the markings on the fish.
I just laugh,and take most reports with a grain of salt. It's all about them likes and self back pattings alot of the times... but if your chasing reports on ogf/ig/fb your normally late to the party. 
I've never liked fishing around a bunch of other people. I'd rather catch less fish and learn new spots.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I seen the same thing when I was out last Saturday. My trip quickly turned into where is a decent spot with the least amount of boat traffic. Didn't even attempt to go on the north side because I didn't want to run the gauntlet

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

One guy and a boat.. I think that was you just launching while i was waiting for my trailer. A blk Lund right beside you at the launch.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Covid has turned every day into a Saturday


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Saugeyefisher said:


> This happens alot. Just last fall I noticed a member on here taking a photo with the same fish,two poses. Even went as far as taking there hat off for one. It was quite obvious due to the markings on the fish.
> I just laugh,and take most reports with a grain of salt. It's all about them likes and self back pattings alot of the times... but if your chasing reports on ogf/ig/fb your normally late to the party.
> I've never liked fishing around a bunch of other people. I'd rather catch less fish and learn new spots.


I must say some people do that, but for the sake of my reports, I have not and will not post the same fish twice. All my pics are one at a time and my reports are 100% honest. I will very rarely post where I’m at but I’m more than willing to help with my tactics. As for pics with multiple fish I don’t keep many so most fish I catch go back. For instance I’m headed to catch these white bass at the moment from the other post. All these people are keeping everything they can. I send every fish back. I’m more in it for the love of the sport vs lying about my catches and keeping everything. Besides the place I’m fishing I’ll give anyone the info they are looking for but the place gets kept to myself and a select group of buddies who are of the same mindset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Popspastime said:


> One guy and a boat.. I think that was you just launching while i was waiting for my trailer. A blk Lund right beside you at the launch.


If it was a south side of the causeway I vaguely remember I'll keep and I out for a black Lund in the future. Launching solo I'm usually in a mad rush to get out of everyone's way lol

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I always launch Southside of 88 and fish the day into night. It is a pain to come into those docks to pick up/ drop off someone. Especially on Saturdays if you know what I mean. Guys waiting on taxis. Are the docks on the southside congested the same. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

